# 0-60 on a remapped 225?



## l8ydg (Oct 26, 2006)

hi all anyone know the 0-60 on a remapped 225?got and induction kit 2,lol. just my mate has a boxster S at the mo and he keeps imbarrasing me so was considering a remap if it wil sort the matter out. if not anyone fancy my tt in p/x for a tvr tuscan?! haha


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

l8ydg said:


> hi all anyone know the 0-60 on a remapped 225?got and induction kit 2,lol. just my mate has a boxster S at the mo and he keeps imbarrasing me so was considering a remap if it wil sort the matter out. if not anyone fancy my tt in p/x for a tvr tuscan?! haha


Of course it's a step in the right direction.  How fast it goes all depends on your ability. You can always fill his boot with bricks, and let some air out of his tires so he won't embarrass you in the corners too...

Not picking, but those heavy wheels your car is wearing will slow down your car about as much as a remap will quicken it. They will also make your car brake less efficiently. As an example, The MINI S with the base 16" wheel (18 lbs.) is .5 second faster 0-60 than with the 17" S Spoke sport package option wheel (25 lbs.). Reducing unsprung weight is a great mod and benefits performance, economy, and appearance.


----------



## l8ydg (Oct 26, 2006)

arh tit only been on the car a month,ther deffo not going thou as there the only wheels i realy like loos like il just remove some of his spark plugs till i get the tvr


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

get some porsche wheels on it instead..


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

a re-map will get you shifting alot quicker


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Wont help with the spelling though :lol: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> Wont help with the spelling though :lol: :lol:


Spelling correctly is the least of his problems by the looks of it. His general literacy seems to be the pressing issue.

One thing's for sure though - if he gets a Tuscan he'll be dead within the week with that attitude....


----------



## l8ydg (Oct 26, 2006)

hey easy all, i cant have brains as well as looks!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

maybe the poor guy is dyslexic.. :idea: :idea:


----------



## l8ydg (Oct 26, 2006)

when i was in primary school i was! im off now 2 go cry in a corner!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

remap should drop the 0-60 by .3 of a second. (ie about 6.2). you will need at least a stage two to get near him.


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

so for a 40bhp increase u only get 0.2 better 0-60! 
is it more mid to top end u get the benefit?


----------



## tt-fastcar (Mar 7, 2006)

hmm, waste of time!

:?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

0-60 is limted by the fact you need 3 gears.


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Not really..
The big difference is in the change of the power delivery whilst in motion..
try doing a 100-160 time in 5th gear now.. and try it after the remap... Not even close...!
My old 140-200km/h time was 14-15 seconds in 6th gear.. New time is 9 seconds...!


----------



## 225 TTC (Jan 26, 2007)

yeah i thought it would be mid to top end range.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

i don't think it will shave 0.2 of the 0-60.. I have come up againist a TT (260bhp) I left me standing.. :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

225 is 6.4 qS is 5.9 my qS was as fast as a 265bhp chipped TT with a blueflame zort.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> 225 is 6.4 qS is 5.9 my qS was as fast as a 265bhp chipped TT with a blueflame zort.


But i don't think you will get a 0.2 quicker 0-60... more like 5.8 i recon..


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> 225 is 6.4 qS is 5.9 my qS was as fast as a 265bhp chipped TT with a blueflame zort.


any more opinion and experience with mapped 225 against standard qs.

i know all who've driven a qs after a 225(and remapped ones) all prefer qs; but just want to hear more


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No chance. like i said the qS is faster than a chipped 225 with a performance exhaust.

This is from a TT meet about 12months ago.
http://www.nickgoodall.co.uk/videos/tt/testing.avi


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

Will to...
...won't
will to...
...won't
will to...

Is this going to go on all night?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

that's quite a cool video

who's the other car, as i presume the red qs was you?

did the other car actually start or let you go first; otherwise reactions are slower or easier on the clutch, as surely the qs can't be that much quicker off the block


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

p1tse said:


> qs can't be that much quicker off the block


I second that..the 225 has his handbrake on down to the last second :? who does that on a drag.. :?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> 0-60 is limted by the fact you need 3 gears.


i don't :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

caney said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > 0-60 is limted by the fact you need 3 gears.
> ...


have you lighten you TT in anyway or does it still have the stock interior and parts..?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

how can a TT with 240 bhp beat a TT with 270 :? , i doubt it!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> how can a TT with 240 bhp beat a TT with 270 :? , i doubt it!


Weight. The biggest factor. Bigger than BHP.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

jampott said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > how can a TT with 240 bhp beat a TT with 270 :? , i doubt it!
> ...


how much in KG did it shed..? Can't seem to find out..


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i thought the qs only had the rear seat removed?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > how can a TT with 240 bhp beat a TT with 270 :? , i doubt it!
> ...


yep spot on :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

KammyTT said:


> i thought the qs only had the rear seat removed?


Spare wheel also, parcel shelf..



> 'the reduction in weight by 49kg to 1416kg. This has been achieved by replacing the spare wheel with what Audi euphemistically terms a "tyre mobility system" (a can of get-you-home sealant spray) and by taking out the rear parcel shelf and rear seats'


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


rear seats removed and space saver


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

caney said:


> rear seats removed and space saver


Would you say it has made a considerable difference..?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

JAAYDE said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > rear seats removed and space saver
> ...


shaved about 30kg off but tbh it's the big turbo and nitrous that makes the difference :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

caney said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


 :lol: i bet.. hopefully will see on the strip meet... :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its all fractions of a second but in distance terms it looks a lot more than it really is. neither car had the ESP off so i doubt i got close to 60 in 5.9 seconds, neither of us could call ourselves professional sprinters, i messed up a gear change hitting the limiter and I'd also guess when the power is delivered is just as important as the total amount of power a car has.

The start help for sure (in the run), but the qS continues to pull away all the way until the brakes are applied - i didn't know the area so what's at the top of the hill was starting to worry me and i'd hit three figures by that point anyway.

The cars are fundamentally the same - a 1/3 of is second is easily down to luck. Like others have said its not bhp its a package that matters.

The second and third run were much closer but they were not videoed.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

also toshiba looking at your vid, you basically pulled off at the lights on little more than tickover! it took an age for you to get going :wink: now if you had off sat at 5000rpm with esp off you would of left him for dust


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't think either of us wanted to fry the clutch but its fair to say i got a lot better start hence the distance between my qS and the remapped 225.

I bet if we did that 10 times we's still not get the same results.


----------

